# Focus RS to GTR convert *potentially



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Hiya Guys,

Joined up on the recommendation of a fellow convert (a while back!) as I am considering a switch from my FW Focus RS mk2 to a Daytona blue my11....

...my question is though will I be dissapointed with a OEM car? Currently my RS is running circa 420bhp/430ftlb, BBK, coilovers etc and is a riot to drive, predicatble but very involved and this is what I love out it. However doing the usual 'google' searches about the GTR all I can find is reference to ait's wesome speed but it being uninvolved, now how much would a stage-4 upgrade change this (if at all)??

I appriciate any thoughts you guys may have :thumbsup:


Thanks in Advance,

Danny.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Why would you be dissapointed?

GTR is a massive step up, the MK2 FRS is slow, even with 400bhp+ they are very dissapointing. 

420bhp Focus RS will 1/4 in 13.5, MY11 GTR will 1/4 in 11.5, in other words after only a 1/4m the GTR will be about 20-30 car lengths in front. 

Every single FRS I have seen has been a MASSIVE dissapointment, not even remotely quick cars. (they struggle even in the hot hatch league) Standard, they usually 1/4 in high 14's, low 15's.

Sorry, GTR is a massive step up, no comparisons. As to feel, well I don't know if lighting up the fronts in 1st, 2nd and 3rd is exciting, I would rather a car hook up and be offski.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a revo 425/S Focus RS with forged engine ready for big turbo however since buying my GTR I don't know how I could ever spend any more money on the RS. Driving the GTR then getting back in the RS feels like is a 1.6tdi lol

Whilst you dont feel as involved the adrenaline from the unbelievable acceleration more than makes up for it.

I took mine to Svm for 650R within a few days of owning it. This conversion transformed the car IMO well worth going to Lichfield stage 4 or SVM 650R. In standard form the car although quick its a little disappointing as its pretty quiet.

Go GTR mate you won't regret it and a my11 won't even need much money spent maybe just an exhaust and y pipe.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Disapointed... Stop being daft if your focus was pushing 500 ponies buddy a standard MY11 would embarass the crap out of it in any trial...you need to drive one don't be fooled by your focus's noise it makes the gtr's are silent but deadly you can't really tell how quick your going untill you look at the speedo and that's when yourl sh*t yourself


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Haha ok so maybe 'disappointed' wasn't the word to use, I know the GTR is a big step-on from a FRS and would eat it alive but it was the driving experience I was referring too, I'm guessing it's just different?

I think Matt has kind of answered my question best though as the noises, squirming tapering the power in etc of my current mule are all part of its appeal and fun to me, it seems some of that may be lost in the GTR but in the gain of a Huge amount of extra grip and performance...plus I have read that for sub 5k you can go stg-4 :grin:

I am definantly thinking of swapping...not a dead cert yet as need to convince the wife we need 4wd for winter lol, I live in Cumbria but work down in derby during the week so as a starter I guess I'd like to ask where would you fellas suggest the more specialist garages catering for nearly-new GTR sales be?

Cheers,

Danny.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

The GTR isn't 4wd. It's rear but up to 50% goes fwd if the rear loses traction and under acceleration. 

Also it's heavy so if you're buying for winter snow use you'll need winter tyres.

In all other aspects, it's an amazing car I'll never sell.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

It's a massive step up , you will love it


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a MY11 and with only an exhaust and remap it makes 600bhp and is amazing to drive.

But having said that it is possible to have fun in a slower car at less speed as it's all about limits. You can have a blast in a 100bhp city car if you are driving it on the limit... even if everyone is overtaking you.

For me, this is the difference. The GT-R is amazing, but don't expect fun driving down the road at 30mph.

Open it up, find out what it can do and it comes alive, which is what the comments about being easy to drive and lacking feel generally forget. They are comparing far less capable cars at similar speeds.
Of course they'll be more exciting as you are far closer to the car's limits.
You can't compare many cars in comparison to the GT-R's limits as hardly any cars can go there.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

My biggest gripe of the internet experts' attitude to the R35 is the ridiculous Playstation, lack of involvement nonsense.

From the moment you push the IGN button, you'll hear more mechanical noises than most cars, and when you drive it that rear can and will step out big time if you are misguided into thinking it's a 4WD "does it all for you" car.

It's a supercar killer and by far the most exciting thing I've ever driven.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> My biggest gripe of the internet experts' attitude to the R35 is the ridiculous Playstation, lack of involvement nonsense.
> 
> From the moment you push the IGN button, you'll hear more mechanical noises than most cars, and when you drive it that rear can and will step out big time if you are misguided into thinking it's a 4WD "does it all for you" car.
> 
> It's a supercar killer and by far the most exciting thing I've ever driven.



very true i have made fun of lots of so called supercars, the look on there faces being mullered by a datsun ................ its brill


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Hence the reason for my question, i wanted to ask you guys as the owners on your thoughts as I'll bet that 80% of the Internet warriors have never even driven one and are just regurgitating what they have read / heard elsewhere?

To be fair that is a good point regarding the speeds as everything is relative, never really thought about it like that before.

With sensible head on, is there a thread on here re running costs? On average I get 25mpg ATM and through a set of front MSS every 10k with the rears double that, oil / fluid / filter change every 6mth plus the std 12mth servicing...I'm thinking it'll be similar with a 25% preium on the price of parts?

Appriciate all your thoughts guys!


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi

I've got both cars. Focus RS is used by the wife for running the kids to school and going to the supermarket. :thumbsup: 

GTR is for fun.

Don't get me wrong Focus is a great car, but there is no comparison.

Cheers Tom.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

FRS vs GTR......there's no discussion needed!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

This thread is a reasonable one for costs and it contains links to other cost related threads too :thumbsup:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/160711-thinking-getting-gtr-but-wondering-about-costs.html

These beasts aren't cheap. Using a reputable independent for servicing will slash costs compared to the dealer network though. the other problem is getting bitten by the modding bug. Most get it sooner or later and once it's got you it won't let go!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Go for the gtr....end of, its like jumping from a blackpool resort donkey to a pedigree Race horse with proven race wins under its belt


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry but I don't agree with most of the above. I have both cars so can speak with a little knowledge here. The Focus is a superb car, the guy saying they're 'not even remotely quick' is talking utter rubbish. Mine is the mountune 350 and it's an absolute blast to drive, superb fun and genuinely quick.

What gets me is why a £28k front wheel drive car from ford is compared to a £70k 4wd 200mph car. Of course the Nissan is quicker, ridiculous comparison.

I'm really pleased with the GTR, yes it's a very special piece of kit. It's a big, heavy ol thing though and its almost laughable that a car this size can't take people in the back but bang for yer buck it's right up there with nothing that can really touch it. 

Even with owning a GTR I still thoroughly enjoy driving the focus, it's a joy to chuck around and I smile every time I take it out which is pretty much what its all about. 

I would say you need to drive one, you will love the Nissan without a doubt but Ford came up with a cracking car in the Focus RS and I tip my hat in their direction because of it.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

400+bhp on a FWD... wow.... does it torque steer?

I must say I do like the look of the newer Ford RS esp the RS500... however after having RWD/AWD cars I don't think I'll ever go back to FWD unless it's for workhorse or family duties lol.

I don't think you will be disappointed and if you do it's very easy to squeeze 70-80bhp out of the beast


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

I stand by what I said, massively dissapointing cars. Head along to any drag strip and watch them. I have been to a few fast Ford days recently and the Focus RS's disapppont. There is obviously driver skill involved but most are 14sec 1/4m cars, some struggling to break even 100mph terminals. Even tuned examples don't fare well, best I've seen was a 13.2 from a 500hp car. I can link you to a web page that shows 20-30 of these cars in this ballpark.

In 2012, that does not cut the mustard. Okay, Fwd cars and drag strips aren't really suited but even at the evo MLR event that was held back in April at RAF Marham on the 30-130 day, their times were piss poor at over 20secs. 

Nope, not even remotely quick cars for 2012/13, performance has moved on leaps and bounds in the last few years. Give the Focus 4wd, launch and twin clutch transmission if it wants to start competing otherwise it will always remain a massive disappointment.

My opinion of course, we are all different.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I can't believe this is still being discussed, Gee Tee RRR is super car which part of that is hard to understand....best advice go drive one then yourl sell your focus straightaway job done


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fortunately life doesn't revolve around a drag strip that much and 1/4 mile times mean very little to many owners as the joy of a car is actually in the driving rather than going to Santa Pod.

But as you say, that's just your opinion. Even after a spin in the GTR I'm far from 'massively disappointed' in the Ford, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If the GTR lacks involvement, how come many people (motoring journos) have said that you will reach the limits of your own ability before you reach the limits of the GTR's ability?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

More 1/4 mile rubbish that doesn't represent anything realworld. I bet those 500bhp RS's in gear times will match the GTR. This is quite a good vid on the subject; Ford Focus RS vs Nissan GT-R - Autocar.co.uk - YouTube


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

Chris1049 said:


> Fortunately life doesn't revolve around a drag strip that much and 1/4 mile times mean very little to many owners as the joy of a car is actually in the driving rather than going to Santa Pod.
> 
> But as you say, that's just your opinion. Even after a spin in the GTR I'm far from 'massively disappointed' in the Ford, quite the opposite in fact.


+1 for this statement, i have to admit i am not one for the drag strip times, as said many times before the car is a pleasure to drive even at 50kph in the streets.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chris1049 said:


> Fortunately life doesn't revolve around a drag strip that much and 1/4 mile times mean very little to many owners as the joy of a car is actually in the driving rather than going to Santa Pod.
> 
> But as you say, that's just your opinion. Even after a spin in the GTR I'm far from 'massively disappointed' in the Ford, quite the opposite in fact.


Horses for courses as they say but if your a driver buddy nothing's more fun to drive then a gtr, and that twat who's driving the gtr in that YouTube clip can't drive they should have let me loose in one and then you would have seen the focus as a dot in the rear view mirror or may be even do a Houdini and disapear. This is the second silly thread I've read now, one chap on here try to compare his mate BMW 1 series and now this a ford focus, I've heard it all now!!!:GrowUp:


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys come on now I didn't come on here to flash my Johnson at you and then try tell you that's mines bigger better and faster all I wanted to know was how those guys with the experience owning both felt they compared from a driving experience perspective, not outright sped or racing them....d


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys come on now I didn't come on here to flash my Johnson at you and then try tell you that's mines bigger better and faster all I wanted to know was how those guys with the experience owning both felt they compared from a driving experience perspective, not outright sped or racing them....

Please dont think I've come on here trolling i genuinly do admire the car and why would i consider changing after spending many £'s modifying mine if i didnt think that he GTR was better??? I'd like to thank all the fellas for the helpful posts too (espesh the links, just what I was after!) and I guess your cars are compared to a lot of lesser motors. I swear if just one other person try's telling me that there 'mate' has an orange one just like mine I'm going to run them over with the ****'er lol!

Danny


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been fortunate to enough(thanks to God) to buy any car I wanted with the exception of a few and trust me when I say this the gtr ticks all the boxs, it looks awsome, rapid on acceleration, great top end, excellent power delivery across the gear range, awsome handling and best of all anialates most super cars for a fraction of the price and if you buy a good used one they hold there value fairly well, and with little cost you can mod it from standard to stage 1 from Lichfields for under £1200 which will give you around 70-80 extra stallions and more torque which then becomes a beast so it's your choice I know what I would pick


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Danny, I don't think anyone thinks you have come on here trolling. 

But being a GT-R forum this place suffers with a slight problem. There are a few members that believe the GT-R is godlike and nothing else is worthy, they seem unable to see the positives in a cheaper and slower car, even if it is fun. 

As I said above, it's relative.
But looking at 1/4 mile times is just daft as with FWD and a heavy kerbweight it's probably the worst thing the RS does. I have beaten a few down Santa Pod in my diesel Skoda. Doesn't prove anything about how much fun they are to drive. :chuckle:

All I can say is the sheer punch of acceleration and roadholding of the GT-R are amazing. But you need to live with one a little to get used to just how good it actually is, find out just how high it's limits are.

Is it worth the money? In my mind it certainly is, because the only cars that compare are way more expensive and I could never afford.

The problem is that once you go for a GT-R your future choice af cars becomes limited. Other things just feel slow.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

CT17 said:


> The problem is that once you go for a GT-R your future choice af cars becomes limited. Other things just feel slow.


Have to agree here...unless you have mega budget there's very, very few alternatives out there that's as fun as the GTR!


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Chris1049 said:


> Sorry but I don't agree with most of the above. I have both cars so can speak with a little knowledge here. The Focus is a superb car, the guy saying they're 'not even remotely quick' is talking utter rubbish. Mine is the mountune 350 and it's an absolute blast to drive, superb fun and genuinely quick.
> 
> What gets me is why a £28k front wheel drive car from ford is compared to a £70k 4wd 200mph car. Of course the Nissan is quicker, ridiculous comparison.
> 
> ...


Well said!!!

I also own both cars, with the RS a dedicated track car. Mountune 375 will all the other bits. Agree straight line at the POD, they are not that amazing, but as a track car, they are great. 

The GT-R is a fantastic car, and I'm also lucky enough to be able to pretty much have any supercar I want. I also belong to a supercar club and use lots of other cars, but the GT-R really is special and the one I want in my garage.

Richard/CT17 spot on and I have said this before. This forum seems to have some really agressive posters on it, who thing the GT-R (because they have one) is just the best thing on sliced bread. Yes, it's a great car, but there are quite a few others which are just as good if not better and knocking the RS, which in it's own right is a great car, is ill informed.

Ikey


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I personally LOVE the Focus RS.

I love the looks, interior and they are still a quick car. Only downside is that it's not 4WD.

GTR is still the better car though and worth buying if the O/P can afford one.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Dont buy the GTR!!

If you do most other cars you drive there after will feel like a downgrade and a bit disappointing. You will end up taking down that Italian super car poster from your bedroom wall. 

This happened after I got mine. I Drove a F430, Gallardo, AM Vantage..some others...
and I know I'd feel stupid buying one knowing id just payed a lot more to downgrade. 

now the only thing that I would be happy to move over to in a year or 2 is very expensive and even then I know its just an itch I need to scratch then ill come back to the GTR.

The Focus is like bringing a knife to a gun fight. Like Chuck Norris vs Superman. everyone knows Superman wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

OP - your FRS sounds like a beast. I've never driven one but I bet it's a laugh and challenging to drive. A brief test drive in the GTR probably won't let you appreicate its merits though - it probably felt boring and too capable compared with your FRS. But I can promise you that if you buy a GTR it'll grow on you. It just takes time to appreciate it and you can really only do this if you buy one so that you can spend some decent time behind the wheel.

I worried about whether the GTR would be too easy to drive, with its DCT and found the test drive a bit odd. It left me feeling a bit non-plussed in a way, but a short drive with a salesman beside you in a car that feels big and alien is probably never going to be that impressive. However, I took the plunge and I've never looked back. The car just gets better every day and if you get bored at any point there's always another nicely progressive mod to make to refresh things.

As others have said, the worst thing about GTR ownership is that it makes it hard to know where to go next.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm sorry if this is too obvious, but surely this thread ends with the fact that the FRS is FWD? Or as I prefer to call it, Wrong wheel drive! 

Ok, if you want a less facetious, but equally obvious answer, test drive a GT-R. That is ALWAYS the end of the discussion... :thumbsup:

Two of my neighbours had a drive in my car, one had a tuned Ferrari 550 Maranello, the other a Maserati Gran Sport. Both sold them and bought their own GT-Rs shortly after.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Only a very few people on here know me, But ive a collection of car including Italian & proper Ford muscle cars.
I went to a American car show Sunday in a 535 BHP saleen mustang,
Car really is great fun and a handfall to drive.
Different cars for different things. Never had a RS great looking car.
but i cant stand FWD cars and torque steer.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

shame on you all for giving the poor guy grief for his FRS choice, :chairshot

no matter what you drive there is always somthing better or faster, just depends on how deep your pockets go.

no doubt that the GTR is a very special car and has a performance envelope way bigger than some very exotic and special machinery.

is it as involving a drive ? well thats a very subjective and difficult question to answer, i have a v well set up MX5 that is a blast on tight twisties and oulton and rewards the effort 10fold if you work on getting your entry and exits perfect, the GTR kind of flatters you if you get your entry or exit wrong, i'd say the MX5 is a more rewarding experience.

however the GTR's ability to make up for weakness in driving ability is a big plus, as lets face it most of us are not pro racing drivers so from time to time we screw up, the GTR just ignores your mistakes and gets you round the corner with the least amount of fuss (to an extent, you can still seriously screw things up if you push to hard)

the FRS no matter how you look at it is a family hatch, with more power and loud paint, and a max power interior, the GTR was designed as a supercar from the outset and makes no compromises, the grin as you power round the outside of ferraris costing 3 times as much is worth the sticker price alone.

if your looking at owning one, it means you have the bug already so get one and never look back, as all you will see in your mirror is frustrated and pissed off super car owners who realise maybe they made the wrong buying decision.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Voyager said:


> shame on you all for giving the poor guy grief for his FRS choice, :chairshot


Less of the "all" please. :nervous:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Surprised nobody has mentioned a TTRS as an alternative. 

BTW - i wonder what the reaction would be if a GTR owner went onto a Lambo forum considering an Aventador 

I'd suggest an extended test (maybe someone on here near you would like to experience your FRS in return) and decide if it's for you. It might not be!


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

t'was a slip of the keyboard


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

GTR enough said!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm with Trev on this one as I love the mk2 RS, especially in green, yum :thumbsup:

Ok so I agree it hasn't got the straight line get up and go off the mark as a GTR, but for some/most people it's not all about that. it's about having fun on the twisties and the RS can deliver that BIG time. 

The Autocar vid attached in a previous reply proves a point that I have stated a few times on this forum before. Across country pretty much all fairly quick cars will stay with one another, until the road straightens out. I do a lot of early morning runs with a few trusted mates and one of them owns a mk1 RS running over 300 bhp. Now granted he gets torque steer and when we are on the motorway he doesn't have a chance, BUT and it's a BIG BUT, he has a lot of fun doing his best impression of being a tripod and sets a great pace that even the big guns would take a lot to beat i.e. driven way to hard on the public road.

DannyBoi, they are both very different beasts but obviously you know that. All I would say is try to get some one on here to take you out, as someone has already said. Doing a test drive with a sales person beside you will not shed much light on what the GTR is about. 

Obviously driver involvement is a very subjective matter mate. I appreciate that there's a lot on the net from people saying the GTR drives its self, but as a lot of the good Motor Reports have said in the past, nothing could be further from the truth. I'll stick a few links up in a sec ; )

Now i'm no driving God but i do like to play and love a little slide now and then  The GTR in R mode delivers on sooo many fronts for me personally. I had a slightly modified Noble for over 3 years previously which had no ABS or traction. Obviously it was great fun and always made every drive a joy. However, I can honestly say the GTR delivers in the same way and more. The back end (Hmm that sounds dirty) loves to play and the whole car can really move around if you want it too. now that's not for every one but when it's safe to do so its my driving style and I love it. I can honestly say the GTR has changed my car plans for life lol. I will never be selling as I can't think or for that matter want to think of anything that could replace it.

Sorry to bang on mate. I just want you to know how much the GTR has grabbed me :thumbsup: The RS (Especially in your spec) is a great, great car but I think you will find the GTR better. Give it a try and see what you think. If it's not for you so be it. But I'm guessing even in standard form you will love it : )

Good luck pal


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate here's a few clips (You may have seen them already) of reporters that know their stuff raving about what fun they having in the GTR (All standard),

opcorn:

2012 BMW M5 vs Nissan GT-R: Driven & Drifted - CHRIS HARRIS ON CARS - YouTube

Britain's best driver's car [Autocar] - YouTube

Nissan GT-R - part 2, by autocar.co.uk - YouTube

Porsche 911 Turbo vs Nissan GT-R vs Audi R8 V10 - YouTube

Car vs Bike (Nissan GT-R vs Ducati) by autocar.co.uk - part two - YouTube

Now I'm not saying the GTR is the best thing since sliced bread mate. just highlighting that even the experienced drivers out there have fun in standard cars which I think was your concern in the original post


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

DannyBoi said:


> Hence the reason for my question, i wanted to ask you guys as the owners on your thoughts as I'll bet that 80% of the Internet warriors have never even driven one and are just regurgitating what they have read / heard elsewhere?
> 
> To be fair that is a good point regarding the speeds as everything is relative, never really thought about it like that before.
> 
> ...


Danny where are you located? I traded in my JS400 in for my gtr and the 2 are completely different. As said before the GT-R is quick but very smooth.

The running costs are a lot higher than the FRS. If you do a search you will find all the info. Biggest expenses are the tyres, brakes (Discs cracking). Servicing is around £600+ depending on where you go and if you take your own parts. A lot of owners on here used independent garages for servicing and upgrades eg : Litchfields Litchfield - Performance Car Excellence ,kaizer Kaizer Motor Company - The Nissan GTR Specialist.

Again you will not be disappointed with the GT-R


----------



## jon(m600bhp) (May 28, 2004)

Owned both mate, the GTR is in another league but it costs alot more to purchase maintain and repair so buy with your eyes wide open:thumbsup:

Ps the Focus is a very capable car


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Keep your focus its a better car...not your not ready for a big boys toy I think!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Keep your focus its a better car...not your not ready for a big boys toy I think!!!


I don't think there is any need for that, he is asking a genuine question.
Read post one, it's not about what is better, a FRS or a GTR... but that's what some people have turned it into!


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I don't think there is any need for that, he is asking a genuine question.
> Read post one, it's not about what is better, a FRS or a GTR... but that's what some people have turned it into!


Agreed, He is just asking for some guidance.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Keep your focus its a better car...not your not ready for a big boys toy I think!!!


Nothing like a nice condescending remark, to someone looking for advice, really shows us in good stead..NOT!!!!

Maybe he should stay with his RS. The people on that forum are a lot nicer and a lot less disparaging.

Ikey


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually I don't think anyone's giving the op a tough time, it was the posts about the rs being poor on a drag strip that started it off and saying how slow the cars are. 

I love em both. Very happy with the GTR but couldn't sell the focus. I've got a Shelby gt500 and that's a pig of a thing but it's special in it's own way because it's just a big engine bolted to an axle. Its a subtle as a brick with a solid rear axle, the brakes arnt that great and the interior is pretty nasty yet when that supercharger starts to whine all the faults and flaws just disappear. 

Cars can be great for all sorts of reasons. How many tenths of a second quicker down a strip one is over another means nothing to me. A blast down the coast in the sunshine is for me the joy of driving great cars like the GTR.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorrrrrry!!! My bad Buy what your happy with buddy


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Tweaked said:


> Agreed, He is just asking for some guidance.


+1 but if it's any consolation to the OP'er, it's nothing personal.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Chris1049 said:


> it was the posts about the rs being poor on a drag strip that started it off and saying how slow the cars are.


Agreed. And they were posted by a guy who doesn't even own a GTR. He's got a TT for fuks sake! I personally don't give a crap how fast my car goes down a drag strip. All i know is i smoke EVERYTHING at the lights and i love every second i drive my GTR.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Chris1049 said:


> Actually I don't think anyone's giving the op a tough time, it was the posts about the rs being poor on a drag strip that started it off and saying how slow the cars are.
> 
> I love em both. Very happy with the GTR but couldn't sell the focus. I've got a Shelby gt500 and that's a pig of a thing but it's special in it's own way because it's just a big engine bolted to an axle. Its a subtle as a brick with a solid rear axle, the brakes arnt that great and the interior is pretty nasty yet when that supercharger starts to whine all the faults and flaws just disappear.
> 
> Cars can be great for all sorts of reasons. How many tenths of a second quicker down a strip one is over another means nothing to me. A blast down the coast in the sunshine is for me the joy of driving great cars like the GTR.


You lucky git, an RS, GTR and a GT500, that's so unfair and greedy


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Leo,

Your whole take on any car seems to be determined by drag strip performance. No offence but it strikes me you have no idea how to assess a car.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Leo,
> 
> Your whole take on any car seems to be determined by drag strip performance. No offence but it strikes me you have no idea how to assess a car.


Adam, he bought a TTRS.

There's your answer.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Leo,
> 
> Your whole take on any car seems to be determined by drag strip performance. No offence but it strikes me you have no idea how to assess a car.


Choose the thing to show your car in the best light, I guess.
That way you can visit various car forums and share how good your car is.
Lightly tweaked and with an aggressive launch it is quick, but you don't see him going on about it's cornering abilities.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

That's because the only track Leo knows is the Erasure CD playing on his stereo...


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm from southern lake district and so I am back up there of a weekend but i work down in derby mon-to fri :thumbsup:

If there are any meets organised over the next month or two they I'd like to tag-along and hopefully catch a ride out with one of you as well :grin:

To be fair to all of the guys on here 99% of the posts have been helpful, the links invaluable and it's nice to see you can appriciate a lesser car for what it is and what it offers...

I intend to spend time on here to read-up and be informed when I come to buy...thats if I don't torque-steer myself into the lamppost at the end of my street on the way to work in the morning :lol:

Danny


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Danny, I'm regularly in Newby Bridge at weekends as my folks have a place up there.

Drop me a PM with your email or mob number and I'll happily take you for a spin when I'm next up in that neck of the woods.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

DannyBoi said:


> I'm from southern lake district and so I am back up there of a weekend but i work down in derby mon-to fri :thumbsup:
> 
> Danny


I work in Burton so you could pop over for a bit of a blast if you wanted. I don't eat, sleep and breathe GTR's so I might be able to offer a bit of balance. My car is totally standard whereas CC's has a few more horses (but it's brown:chuckle, so you have a couple of offers.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Same offer from me too - often around pride park. Got a custom tune on a Cobb which is a simple and cost effective way to unleash a bit more power


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Cheers Tazz & CC, would it be greedy to take you both up on your offers?!

I'll drop you both a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Adam, he bought a TTRS.
> 
> There's your answer.


From a GTR to a TTRS.... hmmm that's interesting move.

I used to have a TTS myself and the TT boys really hate the GTR lol. Allegedly a mapped TTRS will destroy a stock < MY11 GTR ...


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Aaaaaah and who said 3's a crowd?!

Properly taken a-back by your generosity and willingness to take me out in your pride and joys guys!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

If you get to meet CC and see his car, I'll guarantee you'll in be a 59 plate with a few tweaks in no time. ;-) 

I haven't met the other two guys, but I'm sure they'll be equally persuasive with their cars. All in a nice way of course  

Enjoy the experience  and best of


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

there's a tuned ttrs regularly at crail raceway. Launch control, just shy of 500hp. It does 11.5 1/4. Not sure what the standards gtr does but I'm guessing it's roughly the same.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

JTJUDGE said:


> there's a tuned ttrs regularly at crail raceway. Launch control, just shy of 500hp. It does 11.5 1/4. Not sure what the standards gtr does but I'm guessing it's roughly the same.


Black one? Jonny's TTRS I think... he is an amazing driver and plenty of work went in his car ... so credits to him! However with that amount of work done on the GTR it's another story though...


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I came from a FRS to the GTR myself, glad I owned the FRS and bought it before the GTR as I have been an RS fan since my school days (quite a while ago now) it had a Jamsport map along with a few other bits & bobs and 385 bhp, for a front wheel drive car it was great fun and not what I would call boring but the GTR is in another league of course, once you take a GTR out for a run within 5 minutes you will have a deposit down on it :chuckle: and then you are on the slippery slope of GTR ownership.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

can't remember is its white or black. So many of them now that go there.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

DannyBoi said:


> Aaaaaah and who said 3's a crowd?!
> 
> Properly taken a-back by your generosity and willingness to take me out in your pride and joys guys!


There you go mate ride outs all sorted. The guys on here are just as helpful as the Focusrsowners forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

sw20GTS said:


> From a GTR to a TTRS.... hmmm that's interesting move.
> 
> I used to have a TTS myself and the TT boys really hate the GTR lol. Allegedly a mapped TTRS will destroy a stock < MY11 GTR ...




Sure if the Gtr is standard, but then surely you would then mod the Gtr to make it fair?

Audi TTRS vs Nissan R35 GTR - YouTube

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154359-ttrs-vs-gt-r.html


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

DannyBoi said:


> Cheers Tazz & CC, would it be greedy to take you both up on your offers?!


No, do it!


----------



## stewie (Jun 7, 2009)

Mate I'm about to take the step up from a 640bhp evo to a GTR . 

One of the forum members took me out in his which is running circa 620bhp.

All I can say is ..WOW. The power ang grip is immense . They are in a totally different league . You certainly WON'T be disappointed .


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

JTJUDGE said:


> there's a tuned ttrs regularly at crail raceway. Launch control, just shy of 500hp. It does 11.5 1/4. Not sure what the standards gtr does but I'm guessing it's roughly the same.


Yep, that's me, car has 420bhp (software and decat) posts 11.3.

With 500hp, it would crack 10.7-10.8. 500hp in an R35 at Crail is a good second slower in the high 11's. There's no getting away from the fact the GTR is a heavy old bugger.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's called power to weight.
That's why the GT-R comes with more power in stock form. 

An exhaust and remap and you are straight upto 600bhp. :bowdown1:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Agreed. And they were posted by a guy who doesn't even own a GTR. He's got a TT for fuks sake! I personally don't give a crap how fast my car goes down a drag strip. All i know is i smoke EVERYTHING at the lights and i love every second i drive my GTR.


What's wrong with a TT, they are actually very brutal and launch harder than Nissans finest, even in standard form. You wouldn't be smoking this TT off the lights 



JTJUDGE said:


> can't remember is its white or black. So many of them now that go there.


The only TTRS that visits Crail regularly is mine, you can see this in the results section of the website, TTRS's are rare, less than 1000 in the UK,



sw20GTS said:


> Black one? Jonny's TTRS I think... he is an amazing driver and plenty of work went in his car ... so credits to him! However with that amount of work done on the GTR it's another story though...


Jonnys car is slower than mine on a dragstrip but has much more power, different transmissions, him manual, mine DSG.

Back to the main discussion, haha, all the GTR owners pretending they are not interested in drag strips, I mean, come on, the Nissan GTR was built for the drag strip as much as it was the race track. I find straight line performance far more valuable than how many g's I can generate around a blind country road bend. Most of my driving is up and down the motorways and A roads hence why straight line is important to me. Straight line not important to some GTR owners, come on, who you trying to kid 

As to Focus RS, nope, not buying it, will link you to a page showing 20-30 of them all posting dismal times. They may be good around a track but straight line, the performance is just not there, like any fwd car, they struggle in the first 3 gears.

Interesting debate though, hey I was actually talking highly of the GTR saying it was in a totally different league, nothing wrong with that


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ha ha, I didn't realise Mr TTRS lived on here. 

Reminds me of Mr 335d aka the DXB 

Pure comedy. 

Btw I've got zero interest in 1/4 mile. The last time I looked, the A82 was a bit longer and certainly not straight.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Where would we be without that competitive streak?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Where would we be without that competitive streak?


On the TT forum?

Maybe not, they are even worse than us! :chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

when I say so many of them I mean so many tt's as they look identical to the ttrs. So I can't remember the colour because of that reason.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

LEO-RS said:


> Most of my driving is up and down the motorways and A roads hence why straight line is important to me. Straight line not important to some GTR owners, come on, who you trying to kid



Straight line performance is a bit one dimensional way of looking at things, and with only 420 HP - you are a just fetus in the straight line league at that. 

To enjoy cars beyond the bounds of straight line performance - requires intellect, understanding and taste. 

That's why you only drive a TT! But cheer up, you are very close to the 'prerequisite' to own a R35 or a rear arsed heavy Porsche! :clap:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Leo mate, I don't think anyone on here is denying that straight line speed is fun, far from it. BUT it's not everything mate. Driving down a twistie fast flowing country road is soooo much more fun. This is where the FRS can really deliver the fun factor :bowdown1: 

The GTR also excels on this front. In fact it does it so well that I never want to sell her. I'm sure your TT RS is good fun also but I can't comment on it as I have never driven one.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Been in an Audi TT-RS as my friend works for Audi.

I can safely say my GTST is quicker.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> The GTR also excels on this front. In fact it does it so well that I never want to sell her. I'm sure your TT RS is good fun also but I can't comment on it as I have never driven one.


I did order one.. then went in a GT-R. :chuckle:

Not a bad car, but it does have faults I find hard to accept in a car that specced up to a sensible level costs over £50k.

In terms of value for money fun factor the FRS is actually better.
BUT you can't tune it up and then go around comparing your modified car against stock (old model version) of other cars on dragstrip figures. So it's not all good.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't get overly exited about going fast in a straight line.
Iv'e never really bothered going any faster in a straight line in the Nissan than I have been before in other car's, I'm never really on any roads that to do so wouldn't be stupid anyway and battering my car up Crail has never appealed to me either. 
Iv'e driven a 400bhp FRS and found it a great laugh, It reminded me of an old RS turbo the way the front end bounced up and down when it wheel spinned . Not really for me though.
When pushed on bends it was just a fight not to loose traction, I found my Clio a better drive as you could keep pushing it as hard as you could and it just seemed to grip and grip, perhaps a lesser powered RS would be better suited for real world driving but is such a different car in so many ways to a GTR they really cannot be compared.
As for an Audi TT
My wife likes them :chuckle:
J


----------



## elijah.p (Sep 18, 2012)

My 1st post (I am an active user on nagtroc.com)

Anyway I went from a CLK55 AMG (209) to a 2012 GTR that I am picking up in a week on U.S. soil then Alpha Package but back to topic even going from a 5.4L 367hp V8 to to GTR is a step up. I love my 55 simple because it growls like nothing else but the GTR is another league.
My closest friends have Panamera Turbo, Bentley supersports and Lambo LP560, finally I can play around with them (all 4wd). The cheapest car and fastest (aften tune and upgraded turbo's).


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm going to buy a TTRS as a daily instead of my FRS ...

With a simple 420hp tune the TTRS would challenge most super cars...

Anyway back on to topic...

Join the premier league and go GTR, 

Stay in division 1 with the FRS....

All this about FRS is great on track etc etc yeah it is .... because the GTR is awful around the track lol? Both cars are pretty much faultless around the track except the repair bill on the GTR is higher with tyres and stuff


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

elijah.p said:


> My 1st post (I am an active user on nagtroc.com)
> 
> Anyway I went from a CLK55 AMG (209) to a 2012 GTR that I am picking up in a week on U.S. soil then Alpha Package but back to topic even going from a 5.4L 367hp V8 to to GTR is a step up. I love my 55 simple because it growls like nothing else but the GTR is another league.
> My closest friends have Panamera Turbo, Bentley supersports and Lambo LP560, finally I can play around with them (all 4wd). The cheapest car and fastest (aften tune and upgraded turbo's).


 After an Alpha upgrade you won't be playing with them, you'll be ass raping them.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

DannyBoi said:


> Hiya Guys,
> 
> Joined up on the recommendation of a fellow convert (a while back!) as I am considering a switch from my FW Focus RS mk2 to a Daytona blue my11....
> 
> ...


Hi Danny,

As you are well aware by now you're not going to get a great deal of info on this thread due to the so called "enthusiasts" which in fact are a set of muppets that want to say how big their johnson is and generally think their car is the best in the world with a "Y pipe" & "exhaust with a remap" as that is all these cretins talk about.
There are some good ones among the "others" and i'm sure you can sift out the good from the bad as its blatantly obvious who to and who not to listen to.
As stated by the ones who are talking sense is to take one for a test drive! See if you like it and go from there......
They are very good and quick cars but they're not for everyone (the world would be pretty dull if everyone liked the same car)
As for some saying your RS is crap, slow etc etc i would tell them to poke it as its what you like and fair do's (each to their own)
As for the R35, i'm not a massive fan, although i have never taken one for a drive i know i will like it for it being comfy, quiet, modern etc etc but for driving pleasure and driver input etc i will stick with a R35 worrying R33 GTR.
Jump at the chance to go out with the kind ones who have offered to take you out (i would just to see what all the fuss is about)

If you want an insight into the type of owners that have the R35 look here and you will be amaized by the girly bitchiness of it: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/168583-best-gt-r-r35-2012-a.html

Anyway, good luck with your search, i hope you get to test drive one or two and let a couple of lads take you out and hope that the others who have just entered into GTR ownership realise that they are not special (well not the way i mean) and not the first to own GTR's as we / I have been driving GTR's for a decade or more and know a little about what we are talking about.

better still...... Buy a R32, 33 or 34!!! :thumbsup::clap: and have a proper gearbox


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ha ha, yeah Danni, I forgot to mention that you should also expect to have some owners of previous versions of the fast Datsun look down their nose at you. Lol


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I reckon someone is getting a time-out for offensive posting...


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Quite right too, unneccessary offensive rant rob gtr !


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Had to chuckle when he criticised some for willy waving then went on to say his car was quicker than an R35 anyway!

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Gavinsan said:


> Quite right too, unneccessary offensive rant rob gtr !


In all fairness, it is good that he posted as the OP is going to have to get used to bitter R33 owners with inferiority complexes if he is going to own an R35 - its just another facet of R35 ownership. I guess we will now get the standard retort - the R35 is not an enthusiasts car, we are all ex BMW/Audi drivers, their cars are as quick as an R35, they could go out tomorrow and buy one if they wanted to :blahblah:

Apart from the odd daft comment (which you will get on any forum) I can honestly say that this is the first thread of this kind on any forum I have seen three people offer to take out an interested party in their car. Most of the responses have been positive and helpful - I'm sure the OP will agree. I came from Evo ownership and whilst I love the GTR, there are occasions when I miss the Evo - mainly on twisty B roads. Nothing I have driven can compare with an Evo in that environment. I guess there will be occasions when you miss the FRS as well, but overall I think you will find the transition a big step up - no car can score an A on all fronts but the GTR does on most! Good luck in your quest and I fully expect to see you posting up that you have joined the fold sometime soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

It's good that all those who have commented after me have categorised themselves into the "others" I was talking about. 
If you properly read my post I'm sure you can see where I was coming from. 
There are too many R35 owners with chips on their shoulders and any other car is inferior. 
The lad came on here to ask sensible questions and got them answered by a minority and others said that his current car was slow, rubbish etc etc which was not needed at all!
It's an enthusiasts forum but too many (generally) R35 owners are turning it into a willy waving forum and have a "I'm better than you" attitude. 

I never said my car was faster or better I merely stated it was R35 worrying. 

Yes the R35 is a good car, no dispute but there are also other cars and older variants of the GTR that are equally as good and in some cases better so come on lads, get a grip and stop bitching and get along!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rob, there are some parts to what to say which has an element of truth, but sadly by saying it in the way you did, you ended up being pigeon holed as looking bitter towards R35 owners in general.

Anyways, yet another thread which should have been a nice welcome to the forum but ended up being taken over by daft comments.

I'll take Danny out for a spin very soon and show him what the fuss is about.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

ROB_GTR said:


> Yes the R35 is a good car, no dispute but there are also other cars and older variants of the GTR that are equally as good and in some cases better so come on lads, get a grip and stop bitching and get along!


This coming from an R33 owner whose first post on this thread was basically a rant against R35 owners, the majority of whom have been nothing but helpful. Infact the biggest rant against the FRS was not an R35 owner at all, but a TTRS owner! To cap it all off, you admit to have never driven an R35 at all, so exactly what input were YOU offering to the OP? Err that's right, none whatsoever - just another 'lets spew bile at R35 owners' post. Therefore, since you don't own one, have never driven one, have formed a narrow minded stereotype in your head about the owners and have contributed nothing aside from negativity perhaps you should go to you little section of the forum and see if there is a thread of some relevance you can post on. 

:sadwavey:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

New Reg said:


> ...perhaps you should go to you little section of the forum and see if there is a thread of some relevance you can post on.
> 
> :sadwavey:


Comments like this just protract the arguments and needling, without a doubt. If you are going to to criticise someone for their choice of words and how they have posted, try and maintain a bit of ground. You've lost any advantage by finishing with this.

Anyway, I'll be taking Danny out tomorrow for a quick blast and then, hopefully, CC will do the same so he can have a bit of a comparison.

Let's leave all the bickering for other forums. Considering we're meant to be adults and, I'd assume relatively well educated, threads like this show some of us in a poor light. Let's play nicely.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Tazz, I saw him first..

He's mine damn you....


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Comments like this just protract the arguments and needling, without a doubt. If you are going to to criticise someone for their choice of words and how they have posted, try and maintain a bit of ground. You've lost any advantage by finishing with this.


Perhaps. Maybe I am not used to the bizarre segregation on this forum between owners of older Skyline cars (God, I am nervous even using that phrase for fear of retribution) and the R35. I have never encountered such an attitude on any car forum before. I can only put it down to Nissan changing direction completely with the R35 (in their own words, before someone bashes me) that has led to owners of previous generation cars to be constantly bashing owners of the newer generation car. It takes some getting used to. I am not a unfriendly person at all - anyone thinking of getting an R35 will be welcome to come out for a blast in mine. I am always happy to spend time talking about cars be it mine or someone elses if mutual appreciation and respect is shown. 

Anyway, that's it for me. I hope the OP enjoys his ride in the GTR. Let us know how it goes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Tazz, I saw him first..
> 
> He's mine damn you....


I'm going to take him out too - if all 3 of us can't persuade him then nothing will.:squintdan

Tazz - just go easy on the music choice - you don't want him being sick.:chuckle:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

New Reg said:


> Perhaps. Maybe I am not used to the bizarre segregation on this forum between owners of older Skyline cars (God, I am nervous even using that phrase for fear of retribution) and the R35. I have never encountered such an attitude on any car forum before. I can only put it down to Nissan changing direction completely with the R35 (in their own words, before someone bashes me) that has led to owners of previous generation cars to be constantly bashing owners of the newer generation car. It takes some getting used to. I am not a unfriendly person at all - anyone thinking of getting an R35 will be welcome to come out for a blast in mine. I am always happy to spend time talking about cars be it mine or someone elses if mutual appreciation and respect is shown.
> 
> Anyway, that's it for me. I hope the OP enjoys his ride in the GTR. Let us know how it goes.:thumbsup:


The R35 is one of the greatest cars Japan have ever produced. It's not the direction change that is the problem, as they need to *sell* these cars to the world market. The problem is the market has a high concentration of people who regards the car as just a trinket to one up on someone else and have very little appreciation of the GTR brand and very little appreciation about why the car differs from a BMW/Porker or Ferrari.


Your posts and the kind of questions you ask fully illustrate this lack of understanding and appreciation of the GTR brand as with most (not all) other R35 owners who joined here in the last 3 years, and that is where the segregation lies. 

It's the wrong questions being asked and the debates on matters that are irrelevant that exposes the R35 owners, even those who don't own an R35, such as LEO-RS embodies the attitudes and total ignorance of the GTR brand.

I'm not saying the R32-R34 brigade are faultless either, as we have a minority of people with some cash looking to do "the skyline thing" for 2 years before trotting off to Bavaria's finest. I can sniff them out within 2 posts because they ask the wrong questions, which in turns is a reflection of their attitude.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sidious said:


> The R35 is one of the greatest cars Japan have ever produced. It's not the direction change that is the problem, as they need to *sell* these cars to the world market. The problem is the market has a high concentration of people who regards the car as just a trinket to one up on someone else and have very little appreciation of the GTR brand and very little appreciation about why the car differs from a BMW/Porker or Ferrari.
> 
> 
> Your posts and the kind of questions you ask fully illustrate this lack of understanding and appreciation of the GTR brand as with most (not all) other R35 owners who joined here in the last 3 years, and that is where the segregation lies.
> ...


When are the GTR: The Brand classes? :flame:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Sidious said:


> The R35 is one of the greatest cars Japan have ever produced. It's not the direction change that is the problem, as they need to *sell* these cars to the world market. The problem is the market has a high concentration of people who regards the car as just a trinket to one up on someone else and have very little appreciation of the GTR brand and very little appreciation about why the car differs from a BMW/Porker or Ferrari.
> 
> 
> Your posts and the kind of questions you ask fully illustrate this lack of understanding and appreciation of the GTR brand as with most (not all) other R35 owners who joined here in the last 3 years, and that is where the segregation lies.
> ...


Well said and that's what I was trying to get across. (maybe I could have worded it better)
Unfortunately those who responded immediately assumed I meant they were the "others" I was talking about but if they had read my post properly instead of jumping the gun and biting back they would have read that there are some good ones that offered to take him out and have enthusiasm for the GTR!

ETA could whoever that removed my picture <------ and replaced it with that reverse their actions. Thanks


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

misters3 said:


> When are the GTR: The Brand classes? :flame:


Am I being thick or is there a predictive text error in there?

@HAZZA - he'd better like Black Sabbath.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Sidious said:


> Your posts and the kind of questions you ask fully illustrate this lack of understanding and appreciation of the GTR brand as with most (not all) other R35 owners who joined here in the last 3 years, and that is where the segregation lies.
> 
> It's the wrong questions bing asked and the debates on matters that are irrelevant that exposes the R35 owners, even those who don't own an R35, such as LEO-RS embodies the attitudes and total ignorance of the GTR brand


Since you made the accusation, may I ask what questions I have asked that show my ignorance?

Perhaps I am not as knowledgeable about the GTR brand as you, but I had no idea this knowledge was a prerequisite before I purchased the vehicle. Nor did I anticipate that I would be subject to snide remarks and jibes because I lack this knowledge. Presumably you were a newcomer at some stage and had to learn with the help of others? If so, I again presume they were a tad more helpful and a tad less sarcastic than some on here. Having owned an Evo for seven years and coming to the brand never having owned one before, I was always treated with respect and decency on the MLR when asking questions about the car, to the point where I was giving others advice. I have never seen comments from (say) Evo VI owners towards people in Evos X's the way I see on here. Friendly banter yes, out and out insults and sarcasm, no. What a friendly place this can be sometimes!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

New Reg said:


> Since you made the accusation, may I ask what questions I have asked that show my ignorance?
> 
> Perhaps I am not as knowledgeable about the GTR brand as you, but I had no idea this knowledge was a prerequisite before I purchased the vehicle.......


And there you have it. You went in, bought the car and as far as you are concerned that's all you need to do - that makes you a consumer and not an enthusiast.

The heart of the issue lies with R35 owners being unable to accept not being regarded as a GTR or car enthusiast in a forum / community based around people's interest in the GTR . It appears many R35 owners get offended by this thought.

I own a washing machine, but couldn't give 2 monkey's how it was made or its history, I personally wouldn't mind if people said I was merely a white goods consumer, because that's what I am!


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

New Reg - I wouldn't worry about what Sidious has said, just take a look at the rest of his posts - always provocative (at best)!
Ignore him and move on with your quest to become the owner of one of the best cars out there.

This forum has many contributors and the vast majority will take the time to answer queries constructively. Its exactly the right place to ask any GTR related question and expect to get it answered without fear of criticism.

When people start to worry about 'should I ask or shouldn't I' then the forum is doomed.:wavey:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Jasper013 said:


> Ignore him and move on with your quest to become the owner of one of the best cars out there.


Paying for a 2-3 year old car and having your name on the V5 log book is a quest now is it?  

You white collar car dabblers do seem to love to blowing smoke up your own rear ends some times!


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

:bawling:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Sidious said:


> And there you have it. You went in, bought the car and as far as you are concerned that's all you need to do - that makes you a consumer and not an enthusiast.
> 
> The heart of the issue lies with R35 owners being unable to accept not being regarded as a GTR or car enthusiast in a forum / community based around people's interest in the GTR . It appears many R35 owners get offended by this thought.


:chuckle:

OK, so you ignored most of post and now just trolling yes? Again, I ask you, when you were a newcomer did you now rely on the help of other 'enthusiasts.' Or were you born with an innate knowledge of the GTR and all it's history? You posts smack of the school bully picking on the new kids, not to mention some kind of bitter class warfare on your part. Seriously, do one thing - buy an R35. You will feel a lot better when you do.

Anyway, I am now going to spend half an hour checking out the GTR history on Wikipedia so I can make that giant leap from 'consumer' to 'enthusiast.' :chuckle:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Sidious said:


> And there you have it. You went in, bought the car and as far as you are concerned that's all you need to do - that makes you a consumer and not an enthusiast.
> 
> The heart of the issue lies with R35 owners being unable to accept not being regarded as a GTR or car enthusiast in a forum / community based around people's interest in the GTR . It appears many R35 owners get offended by this thought.
> 
> I own a washing machine, but couldn't give 2 monkey's how it was made or its history, I personally wouldn't mind if people said I was merely a white goods consumer, because that's what I am!


Sidious many of us couldn't care less if people categorized us as a consumer and not an enthusiast. We simply have more important things to do. I'm sure most of us have been called worse lol:bawling:

We didnt buy our car's to show people we were enthusiasts. 

It is apparent thinking of your self as an enthusiast makes you feel good about your self.:clap: What ever tickles your taste buds mate


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

is it no wonder i spend much of my forum time on NAGTROC,

i've not been here that long, but certain posts and for sure the tone of the "best R35" thread didnt make for pleasant reading.

this is an enthusiasts forum not a platform to demonstrate how big your ego is.

the op wanted to know if the move from an FRS was worthwhile, imo yes as the GTR is a big step up in dynamics, but thats imo and you would have to drive one to discover if its for you, read some of the useful threads here and be aware of weak points and running costs, remember incidental costs such as tyres/servicing and fuel will be much more than the FRS just know what your getting into and decide if the extra performance is worth the added running costs.

some purists will still say that NA is best in a high perf car, and for many good and valid reasons they are right, but purists will always look down on the nissan as a "cheat" and as such they tend to ignore nissan drivers or brand them as "fast n furious" clones.

for me its always been about the tech, from my early days in an R32 then an R33 i loved the way nissan approached building and designing a cutting edge supercar, race drivers always reviewed 32's and 33's and said they were sterile and not involving enough, despite just having posted the fastest lap time 
the R35 suffers being tarred by the same brush but not so much as earlier models, if you want a car that gets you from point A to point B with the least amount of fear while raising a smile, and has the bonus not being part of the world of badge snobbery then the GTR is the car you should be testing.
if you lived closer i'd be round trying to convert you to the fold, but it seems you already have a queue of great owners coming over to give you the best test drive ever.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

New Reg said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> OK, so you ignored most of post and now just trolling yes? Again, I ask you, when you were a newcomer did you now rely on the help of other 'enthusiasts.' Or were you born with an innate knowledge of the GTR and all it's history? You posts smack of the school bully picking on the new kids, not to mention some kind of bitter class warfare on your part. Seriously, do one thing - buy an R35. You will feel a lot better when you do.
> 
> Anyway, I am now going to spend half an hour checking out the GTR history on Wikipedia so I can make that giant leap from 'consumer' to 'enthusiast.' :chuckle:


I heard there's a written exam. 
followed by an anal examination


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Hilarious thread.

I moved from an M3 to a GTR purely cos of all the reviews the GTR had and bang for buck it provided the best package. I don't think its really necessary to be an enthusiast before you buy a car. Personally I find interesting to get to know the car as you own it and maybe someday pass that knowledge onto a noob.

As for the OP .. the GTR could well possibly be a step up from a FRS but you might find the FRS a lot more entertaining to drive due to the performance mods and end of the day it's all about the fun factor. I'll be honest when I say a standard GTR is pretty boring to drive. But a tuned GTR will no doubt be another story

Still miss my M3 and wish I kept it along with the GTR.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

If I was DanniBoi it might be prudent to look at the people (of which there are more than one) that actually own both cars in reference to your post. From there you are getting actual enthusiast input and not speculation and conjecture. Next move to the guys who offerd you a ride in their cars (nice of them) and for the rest I'd disregard and draw your own conclusions.

In addition if you'd like to do a side by side test of a MP375 and a Stage 4 and you're down in High Wycombe, you're welcome to come and see me.

Ikey


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Impossible said:


> I heard there's a written exam.
> followed by an anal examination


Oh yes. It has to be taken on a yearly basis to ensure you have kept in top form and have not let you knowledge lapse. Should you do so your enthusiast accolade will be taken from you, you will instantly be downgraded to the lowly rank of consumer and a flogging will ensue, performed by other enthusiasts! Ohhhh the shame!!!! :bawling:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

New Reg said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> OK, so you ignored most of post and now just trolling yes? Again, I ask you, when you were a newcomer did you now rely on the help of other 'enthusiasts.' Or were you born with an innate knowledge of the GTR and all it's history? You posts smack of the school bully picking on the new kids, not to mention some kind of bitter class warfare on your part.


I started out with the R32 GTR, and then the R33 GTR - which is IMO the best GTR to own outright. I didn't buy one because of it's 0-60 or laptimes, I wanted it because since the age of 16 - I just wanted that car, that along with the NSX, and few other special cars - nothing else would do.

Why do I like the NSX for example? Because it was Japan's attempt to build a supercar that didnt act like an a-hole when you tried to drive one, it was built properly and hand built with care when at the time you had Italians throwing bolts at each other during lunch break at the Ferrari plant.

You learn to appreciate certain cars for the vision that the car builders had for them, its not about straight line or lap times as any monkey can work out how to improve that on a car, what is very difficult to improve upon is the concept and the execution of it.




New Reg said:


> Seriously, do one thing - buy an R35. You will feel a lot better when you do.


Seriously I would not buy an R35, I would not even buy an R34 and I rate that higher than the R35. I could not be any happier than owning my R33 GTR and it pleases me that Porker owners, BMW owners, R35 GTR owners don't like cars like mine. :smokin:

No doubt the R35 performance is superior to most R33's, but that's not what I invest my cash on. To appreciate car's like a near standard R33 takes good taste and understanding. The sheep go for what is new and attract the attention of plebs.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sidious said:


> it pleases me that Porker owners, BMW owners, R35 GTR owners don't like cars like mine. :smokin:
> .


Ahhhh....now it makes sense...Mr. Chips indeed

FWIW - i'm sorry to say i like 33's  (and porkers, bmws, 34's especially, and pretty much anything interesting even Audi's! ) Variety is the spice of life. I have certainly enjoyed all the cars i've owned even my Renault Clio 1.4RT which i had for 9 years.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Impossible said:


> Sidious many of us couldn't care less if people categorized us as a consumer and not an enthusiast. We simply have more important things to do. I'm sure most of us have been called worse lol:bawling:
> 
> We didnt buy our car's to show people we were enthusiasts.
> 
> It is apparent thinking of your self as an enthusiast makes you feel good about your self.:clap: What ever tickles your taste buds mate


I have important things to do aswell, if you manage your time you can enjoy and fit alot in!

I spend alot of time working (sometimes 24 hours on call), alot of time with the missus, alot of time with friends, alot of time practising guitar and alot of time attending live music, I like to cook and dine out, I also love to spend time on driving the car and appreciating it - that's what hobbies and interests are!

Don't belittle the hobby of actually owning performance cars as if you have great responsibilities and duties elsewhere to justify ignorance towards the GTR, if you are so noble and important dont waste time posting on internet forums, you should be out there saving the world wouldn't you, ya silly poser!!!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

misters3 said:


> Ahhhh....now it makes sense...Mr. Chips indeed
> 
> FWIW - i'm sorry to say i like 33's  (and porkers, bmws, 34's especially, and pretty much anything interesting even Audi's! ) Variety is the spice of life. I have certainly enjoyed all the cars i've owned even my Renault Clio 1.4RT which i had for 9 years.


The point you miss is I don't actually care if you or anyone else likes the R33! :chairshot 

It's about what I like, and when you have the balls to own older complicated cars, you must accept the criticism and snobbery that ensues from others who are clearly ignorant and constitutionally weak minded.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sidious said:


> The point you miss is I don't actually care if you or anyone else likes the R33! :chairshot
> 
> It's about what I like, and when you have the balls to own older complicated cars, you must accept the criticism and snobbery that ensues from others who are clearly ignorant and constitutionally weak minded.


So if i go out tomorrow and buy an R33 i instantly get balls, become unclearly ignorant and unconstitutionally strong minded? Sounds like the bargain of the century to me 

Have you ever thought it might be you and not that car that attracts the negative response  I don't know you, but just a thought


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Sidious said:


> Seriously I would not buy an R35, I would not even buy an R34 and I rate that higher than the R35. I could not be any happier than owning my R33 GTR and it pleases me that Porker owners, BMW owners, R35 GTR owners don't like cars like mine. :smokin:
> 
> And there is the issue, you just haven't a clue. Personally I really like R33's and to make a random assumption that R35 owners don't like cars like the R33 is the sort of comment I'd expect my ill informed 7 year old to make.
> 
> Ikey


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

sidious, i was prepared to give you the benifit of the doubt, but really your just acting like a complete douche. :GrowUp:



> I started out with the R32 GTR, and then the R33 GTR - which is IMO the best GTR to own outright.


so its the best GTR you've owned how do you know its the best outright ? you owned an R34 or an R35 ? probably not, so sounds like a narrow minded view. 



> its not about straight line or lap times as any monkey can work out how to improve that on a car


are you aware of the skills required to really improve on your racecraft, ? but i guess you consider all racing drivers to be monkeys whether they do it as a hobby or job.



> what is very difficult to improve upon is the concept and the execution of it.


 so your saying that motor vehicle concept and execution ended with the R33 package, :GrowUp:



> pleases me that Porker owners, BMW owners, R35 GTR owners don't like cars like mine.


dont we ? how do you walk straight with such a chip on your shoulder ?
sorry to burst the bubble of your own deluded opinions but i actually do like cars like yours, its drivers like you that i dont like.



> To appreciate car's like a near standard R33 takes good taste and understanding. The sheep go for what is new and attract the attention of plebs.


i dont know whether my taste or for that matter my understanding (whatever that actually means) fits in with your definition but i am most certainly not a "sheep", grow up and stop judging me by your own narrow minded thinking.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

misters3 said:


> So if i go out tomorrow and buy an R33 i instantly get balls, become unclearly ignorant and unconstitutionally strong minded? Sounds like the bargain of the century to me


No no no - I wont recommend it, as you do not have the appreciation and the intellect for a vintage R33 GTR. 

It is easy to have your name on the V5 log book, actually appreciating what you own and seeing value in things that most ignore is what many people fall short on.




mister3 said:


> Have you ever thought it might be you and not that car that attracts the negative response  I don't know you, but just a thought


I keep myself to myself on the road, I live very close to people who are on very little or no money and I do not hoon about and avoid attracting attention. It keeps the vandals and the police at bay! :squintdan


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sidious said:


> No no no - I wont recommend it, as you do not have the appreciation and the intellect for a vintage R33 GTR.
> 
> It is easy to have your name on the V5 log book, actually appreciating what you own and seeing value in things that most ignore is what many people fall short on.


I have to applaud the above. :bowdown1: 

I'm pretty sure Danny will be glad he's being welcomed to the R35 fold somewhat more readily than you would welcome him, me or anyone it would seem to the R33 fold.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

ikeysolomon said:


> And there is the issue, you just haven't a clue. Personally I really like R33's and to make a random assumption that R35 owners don't like cars like the R33 is the sort of comment I'd expect my ill informed 7 year old to make.
> 
> Ikey


As I said before, I do not CARE if you or anyone else likes the R33 or not. What value does it have to me? Nothing.  

Real enthusiast DO have something to offer, and that is insight and knowledge that can be shared, it teaches others to find value in what they got and how to get the most of it. 

On the other hand, R35 owners compete, joust and pressure each other into chasing headline figures and false praise.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Voyager said:


> sidious, i was prepared to give you the benifit of the doubt, but really your just acting like a complete douche. :GrowUp:


I asked nothing from you and you have nothing I find of any value! :wavey: :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Lol.

There are some R35 owners like myself who have owned more vintage cars like the R33 for around 9 years.

I understand there a lot of new people that know little of the Gtrs history but bare in mind some of the 35 owners were previous R owners.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TREG said:


> Lol.
> 
> There are some R35 owners like myself who have owned more vintage cars like the R33 for around 9 years.
> 
> I understand there a lot of new people that know little of the Gtrs history but bare in mind some of the 35 owners were previous R owners.


Yeah quite. What to make of me then? Owned an R32 back in 1995 and was sufficiently struck to set up the GT-R Register! Then an R33 V-spec in '97. Oh but I've also owned various Ferraris (so can't be an enthusiast, just a poser). Oh but also a modded Z06 and now a modded R35.

What pigeonhole do I fit in? Do I deserve to be called an enthusiast or just a consumer? :runaway:

Luckily I couldn't actually give two figs what anybody else thinks of my choices, I buy, mod and drive the cars I like. Nobody else's opinion is of the slightest interest...


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

I think this has gone far too off topic now! 

Danny came on here for some advice! He got some good advice and some not so good advice.
The not so good stuff was along the lines of..... your focus is rubbish, its slow etc etc which is not very nice as its the lads pride and joy!

SOME of you lot spit your dummies out if somebody looks at your GTR the wrong way never mind if someone was to call it rubbish etc...:runaway:

the good advice was informative and exactly what he was looking for!
There was also some that have offered to take him out in theirs and thats great, i'm sure he will love it! (well done those who are able to take him for a spin and who are kind enough to offer! These are the type of owners / enthusiasts the forum needs)

My 1st post seems to have upset a few of the more sensitive souls on here which was not intended (sorry). I only wanted to highlight that a "few" were trolling, or upping their post count and generally being muppets for no real reason. Most R35 threads i read seem to attract these same type of people.

I have since been called a bitter R33 owner with a inferiority complex which i don't really think that apply's :chuckle:
If i wanted one i would take one for a test drive then go buy one. I don't really want one, for no other reason than i like my old R33 Datsun (as some call it)

I linked the "best R35" thread as it highlights the narrow minded, chip on shoulder type i seem to find with SOME (NOT ALL) R35 owners. They are a new breed of owner that have come from (as you have said) BMW, AUDI, MERC, FERRARI etc etc and have not experienced the older GTR's (some have and they know their stuff also they have a little bit of respect for the older GTR and their owners that the forum was originally for!)

Yes the GTR has moved on, it's moved away from the RB engine, it's moved away from manual gear boxes, its got bigger etc etc so the forum has moved forward with it which is great but i can't stress it enough.... SOME R35 owners have the attitude that they and their cars are the dogs danglies, they are superior to the rest of the world and have no respect or time whatsoever for the older GTR's or the people who drive such a old, broken down Datsun or any other car for that matter.

PLEASE DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought a GTR because I hoped it would make ladies want to sleep with me.

I also really like the door handles.

That's about it really.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Sidious said:


> I have important things to do aswell, if you manage your time you can enjoy and fit alot in!
> 
> I spend alot of time working (sometimes 24 hours on call), alot of time with the missus, alot of time with friends, alot of time practising guitar and alot of time attending live music, I like to cook and dine out, I also love to spend time on driving the car and appreciating it - that's what hobbies and interests are!
> 
> Don't belittle the hobby of actually owning performance cars as if you have great responsibilities and duties elsewhere to justify ignorance towards the GTR, if you are so noble and important dont waste time posting on internet forums, you should be out there saving the world wouldn't you, ya silly poser!!!


I think you missed the point. We choose what makes us happy. Not everyone chooses the same thing. Just like you choose to identify your self as an enthusiast and have to point it out to everyone to feel better about your choice. 

Many of us dont feel the need to do that, we are content with our choice. 

If your not happy with that then you need to seek help.:wavey:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Yeah quite. What to make of me then? Owned an R32 back in 1995 and was sufficiently struck to set up the GT-R Register! Then an R33 V-spec in '97. Oh but I've also owned various Ferraris (so can't be an enthusiast, just a poser). Oh but also a modded Z06 and now a modded R35.
> 
> What pigeonhole do I fit in? Do I deserve to be called an enthusiast or just a consumer? :runaway:
> 
> Luckily I couldn't actually give two figs what anybody else thinks of my choices, I buy, mod and drive the cars I like. Nobody else's opinion is of the slightest interest...


+1
Doh should have read this before I posted.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Impossible said:


> I think you missed the point. We choose what makes us happy. Not everyone chooses the same thing. Just like you choose to identify your self as an enthusiast and have to point it out to everyone to feel better about your choice.
> 
> Many of us dont feel the need to do that, we are content with our choice.


I wouldn't ask you to choose the same car I have, that would decend BNR ownership into an abyss along side pot bellied men wearing "I am the stig" t-shirts. I am very pleased that the R35 and cars like BMWs and Porkers exists, it keeps the egotistical 'content' with themselves sort away from the things that interest me. :chairshot 





Impossible said:


> If your not happy with that then you need to seek help.:wavey:


Aw, I am happy - thank you for your concern. I just enjoy a good cut and thrust discussion, even if it ruffles a few feathers!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Chris1049 said:


> I bought a GTR because I hoped it would make ladies want to sleep with me.
> 
> I also really like the door handles.
> 
> That's about it really.


+1

:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

God isn't this thread is full of utter shyte. It only takes a few inflammatory posts (Takamo - might be a nice guy but posted utter crap, and LeoRS - posting quarter mile stats when someone's asking a question that surely is about overall ownership experience) and we end up with 10 pages of bollocks, thankfully interspersed with a handful of helpful stuff for the OP.

We have, what, 20 posts from Sidious doing his usual wind up stuff - a curious mix of inverted snoobery and intellectual snobbery rolled into one irritating f3cker.

Still, old DannyBoi is probably out now having a blast in someone's R35. Better than reading this crap.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mickv said:


> Still, old DannyBoi is probably out now having a blast in someone's R35. Better than reading this crap.


Give it about 4 hours and he will be. I think he's got the measure of the forum.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

mickv said:


> God isn't this thread is full of utter shyte.....
> 
> We have, what, 20 posts from Sidious doing his usual wind up stuff - a curious mix of inverted snoobery and intellectual snobbery rolled into one irritating f3cker.


And what is so interesting about some R35 V6 paddle shift jockey from Leeds? What has he got to say except whine and whinge? That's all northerners seemed to be good at these days! 

Instead of moaning how "shyte" things are, how about contributing some opinion and even better, some insight to what is so bad about being a consumer rather than an enthusiast? Because you R35 lads are very touchy being labeled as such.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sidious, were you a terrier in a previous life?:chuckle:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I went from a mk2 RS to a GTR purely for the straight line experience and also I could afford the insurance (i'm only 23). 

Couldn't sell the mk2 RS as it's a great track car and for me more fun than driving the GTR round track 

Also to get even remotely close to the same power in the RS i'd probably spend GTR money on mods lol and it would still be slower haha


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> I went from a mk2 RS to a GTR purely for the straight line experience and also I could afford the insurance (i'm only 23).
> 
> Couldn't sell the mk2 RS as it's a great track car and for me more fun than driving the GTR round track
> 
> Also to get even remotely close to the same power in the RS i'd probably spend GTR money on mods lol and it would still be slower haha


24 with a GTR... nice one mate


----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

Get the Gtr . Took mine out today after laying it up for a few weeks and after 3years I'm still astonished by the performance. 
Audi r8 I layed to waste was as well!!

Lichfield stage 2 and it will wag its tail---no problem. If you push it there is nothing that will challenge you more as a driver--it still scares me at maximum attack!


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Just like to thank Tazz (garath) for coming round mine to talk cars and show me his GTR, it was great to talk to somebody not trying to sell me one for once!

We had a good run out even though it was still a little damp on the roads, i even returned the favor in my RS and he tells me there not ad bad as youve all been saying on here ha-ha (i no most having, joke!)

I just need to tie-up with Chris (hazza) to feel for myself what a shot of stg-4 feels like and then finally my old buddy from over on the 'other' forum Paul_59 has offered to come up the lakes to spend the day, I just need to promise some great roads and no traffic (the formers easy, I've organised quite a few runs up here) traffic is a bit hit and miss (not in the literal sense mind you :lol

I think all going well with meeting up with the other guys I can make an informed decision.


Danny


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great news Danny. Enjoy the runs out. Hopefully ur have some nice dry weather.

After that little lot you will certainly know whether the GTR is for you or not. Let's us know how you get on and don't be afraid to be honest mate :chuckle:

Good luck


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Danny, mine's a stage 4 so I'll show you the difference over standard.

Hopefully be in a few weeks and before the weather goes all crap.


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Good News!

MY2012 550 Daytona Blue bought, pick her up on Thursday can't wait!!

I've not been on in a while as i could feel myself being tempted to get a 10 plate as i couldnt quite afford what i wanted at the end of last year and knew that was not what I wanted...bonus is ill now be in a 550 12-plate!

The wife can't wait to see the sensible blue nissan I've traded my 'boy-racer' (her words) focus for, haha little does she know!!!


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Good stuff enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic news mate. Enjoy and ensure to post some pics up : )


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the club. Wondered what had happened to you. A proper car at last eh


----------



## WARP SPEED (Aug 14, 2012)

DannyBoi said:


> Good News!
> 
> MY2012 550 Daytona Blue bought, pick her up on Thursday can't wait!!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

DannyBoi said:


> Good News!
> 
> MY2012 550 Daytona Blue bought, pick her up on Thursday can't wait!!
> 
> ...


Please can you jump on this forum asap after your first ever drive of the new car? I get a buzz from others peoples reactions to GTR's almost as much as my own.

It would be great to hear those first emotions


----------



## DannyBoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah keeping on the down-low as I'm way to easily lead astray and in my head i had spent over 10k before I even bought a 10 plate lol.

Yeah will post up reactions and can't wait for some proper driving without the salesman sat there with me, like being out with your driving instructor all over again.


----------

